# I almost killed 2 pedistrians



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

It was late night in downtown Sacramento area. there were no street lights at a 4-way stop sign intersection. I thought I was clear and was started to put the gas after stopping but my pas yelled out and immediately stopped. I was half a second from running over a couple that was crossing. The guy rightly jumped thinking I was going to hit him. My heart started to race. Thanked the pas and the ride ended without incident.
I occasionally have PTSD kind of flashbacks and think about how my life would change if I hit the couple. Manslaughter- jail - guilt

Ever have such an experience?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Meh - given the low speed, the couple would have probably just gone up on the hood and then slid back off when you braked. No manslaughter charges, lol, just a bruised ass for each and a traffic ticket for you.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I almost won the lotto yesterday,
i was only 6 #s off...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Sid hartha said:


> I almost killed 2 pedistrians


Given the title of your thread, and the accent projected, I'm guessing you are probably a New Zealander, or perhaps South African.

Either way, I would remind you that unlike NZ or SA, in Sacramento, you must drive on the right side of the road.

Don't ask me how I know this. :smiles:

.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Sid hartha said:


> I occasionally have PTSD kind of flashbacks and think about how my life would change if I hit the couple.


A little over 10 years ago, I was driving home from work in my Ford Explorer. It was about noon, because we worked half days on Fridays. It was a bright sunny day. Beautiful weather.

I was doing 60 mph (that's about 100 kmh for those so inclined). I looked away for a second. When I looked back, there was traffic at a standstill in front of me.

I jammed on the brake and jerked the wheel over to move the car into the next lane. I still don't know by how much exactly I missed the car in front of me. My estimate is less than one foot. I was still going about 40 mph at the time. (!)

I fishtailed that Explorer several times in the next lane before I got it under control. Thank goodness for the latest in stability control. Otherwise I probably would have rolled it several times.

I consider myself to be one of the luckiest people on the planet. I don't know how bad the accident would have been, but it would have been truly horrible. Very possibly multiple fatalities, maybe including me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sid hartha said:


> It was late night in downtown Sacramento area. there were no street lights at a 4-way stop sign intersection. I thought I was clear and was started to put the gas after stopping but my pas yelled out and immediately stopped. I was half a second from running over a couple that was crossing. The guy rightly jumped thinking I was going to hit him. My heart started to race. Thanked the pas and the ride ended without incident.
> I occasionally have PTSD kind of flashbacks and think about how my life would change if I hit the couple. Manslaughter- jail - guilt
> 
> Ever have such an experience?


No.

Sometimes
People wearing all black in the dark have come very close to becoming " Road Lubricant".


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> 
> Sometimes
> People wearing all black in the dark have come very close to becoming " Road Lubricant".


It's called pothole filler.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

When I worked the road as a police officer, I was often in congested areas, sometimes going fast to a call, and pedestrian accidents were my worst nightmare. Thankfully I never hit one, but I had some really close calls.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

No biggie. If you had run them over, all you have to do is execute your passenger then frame him for doing the couple. Stage the crime scene, make it look like a murder suicide.

Sprinkle some crack on all of them for good measure.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> No biggie. If you had run them over, all you have to do is execute your passenger then frame him for doing the couple. Stage the crime scene, make it look like a murder suicide.
> 
> Sprinkle some crack on all of them for good measure.


Wtf happen to you?


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

Sid hartha said:


> It was late night in downtown Sacramento area. there were no street lights at a 4-way stop sign intersection. I thought I was clear and was started to put the gas after stopping but my pas yelled out and immediately stopped. I was half a second from running over a couple that was crossing. The guy rightly jumped thinking I was going to hit him. My heart started to race. Thanked the pas and the ride ended without incident.
> I occasionally have PTSD kind of flashbacks and think about how my life would change if I hit the couple. Manslaughter- jail - guilt


Have you considered learning how to drive? Damn right you have PTSD, you're the type that thinks driving is so easy that a robot can do it and thus you underestimate and drive like a reckless asshole. You're just a future loyal customer.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I think if you drive long enough, you will eventually have close calls. Hitting a pedestrian is my worst fear. I felt terrible hitting a rabbit once.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Sid hartha said:


> It was late night in downtown Sacramento area. there were no street lights at a 4-way stop sign intersection. I thought I was clear and was started to put the gas after stopping but my pas yelled out and immediately stopped. I was half a second from running over a couple that was crossing. The guy rightly jumped thinking I was going to hit him. My heart started to race. Thanked the pas and the ride ended without incident.
> I occasionally have PTSD kind of flashbacks and think about how my life would change if I hit the couple. Manslaughter- jail - guilt
> 
> Ever have such an experience?


Yes. About once every 3 or 4 months. it's usually because I'm not coming to a complete stop. Or it's because an entire group of people is hidden behind one of the huge A-pillars at the side of my Prius windshield. I really need to come to a complete stop and do the bob and weave back and forth and side to side to make sure no one's there.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Either way, I would remind you that unlike NZ or SA, in Sacramento, you must drive on the right side of the road.


My wife once called me to be careful because there was a report of someone driving on the wrong side. I told her it's wasn't just one driver, there were loads of them.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Sid hartha said:


> It was late night in downtown Sacramento area. there were no street lights at a 4-way stop sign intersection. I thought I was clear and was started to put the gas after stopping but my pas yelled out and immediately stopped. I was half a second from running over a couple that was crossing. The guy rightly jumped thinking I was going to hit him. My heart started to race. Thanked the pas and the ride ended without incident.
> I occasionally have PTSD kind of flashbacks and think about how my life would change if I hit the couple. Manslaughter- jail - guilt
> 
> Ever have such an experience?


Get over it and stop the drama..PTSD. No it's called pitty party and drama


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> 
> Sometimes
> People wearing all black in the dark have come very close to becoming " Road Lubricant".


Sure, you still must be responsible and watch out for them. Who wants the death of people dressed in black on their conscience?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bobbbobbobb said:


> Sure, you still must be responsible and watch out for them. Who wants the death of people dressed in black on their conscience?


If they dress as to not be seen.
I will sue their surviving family for damage to my car !
And sleep well.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Your conscience would survive killing them? Are you joking or just reviving the silly personal responsibility trope?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dent my car & be at Fault.

You or your Estate shall pay !


If You Die
Due to being an unsafe Idiot

1 Less Idiot.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Dent my car & be at Fault.
> 
> You or your Estate shall pay !
> 
> ...


Gotcha. Reviving the trope. No empathy at all and no sense of your own personal responsibility for running someone over.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Sid hartha said:


> It was late night in downtown Sacramento area. there were no street lights at a 4-way stop sign intersection. I thought I was clear and was started to put the gas after stopping but my pas yelled out and immediately stopped. I was half a second from running over a couple that was crossing. The guy rightly jumped thinking I was going to hit him. My heart started to race. Thanked the pas and the ride ended without incident.
> I occasionally have PTSD kind of flashbacks and think about how my life would change if I hit the couple. Manslaughter- jail - guilt
> 
> Ever have such an experience?


You have OCD symptoms, that is not PTSD.

Though driving does slowly accumulate PTSD over time. I would guess most drivers who came into the business already had some sort of PTSD going on though. So it probably just gets worse and worse until you retire.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberApfel said:


> Have you considered learning how to drive? Damn right you have PTSD, you're the type that thinks driving is so easy that a robot can do it and thus you underestimate and drive like a reckless @@@@@@@. You're just a future loyal customer.












"The troll is strong in this one"



reg barclay said:


> My wife once called me to be careful because there was a report of someone driving on the wrong side. I told her it's wasn't just one driver, there were loads of them.


I did that once after crossing the Channel. Stopped for petrol and when I pulled out of the petrol station there was this car in the distance heading straight towards me. "Look at this French berk on the wrong side of the road", I said to my girlfriend. :whistling:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bobbbobbobb said:


> Gotcha. Reviving the trope. No empathy at all and no sense of your own personal responsibility for running someone over.


It would anger me that someone
Through selfish actions and unwise choice
Defied Logic by wearing dark clothes on a dark night
To Violate traffic law
And cross highway into traffic at an illegal location.

Thus involving me against my will in their stupidity.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Try not to run over any more people moving forward. In my experience, it negatively impacts your ability to continue working in rideshare.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> It would anger me that someone
> Through selfish actions and unwise choice
> Defied Logic by wearing dark clothes on a dark night
> To Violate traffic law
> ...


Like I said, no sign of empathy or responsibility if he hits somebody dressed in dark clothes keep forgetting that you have to live with it. Do you really think your conscience could withstand that?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

These days people are deliberately walking onto highways and getting upset when the inevitable happens.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Fargle said:


> These days people are deliberately walking onto highways and getting upset when the inevitable happens.


These days, people are issuing replies in discussion threads that have nothing at all to do with the subject of the discussion.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

bobbbobbobb said:


> These days, people are issuing replies in discussion threads that have nothing at all to do with the subject of the discussion.


What's crazy is Donald Trump will lose reelection because Texas will go for Biden.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Sid hartha said:


> Ever have such an experience?


No, because I watch where I'm driving. I have had a couple close calls driving downtown or near the college where people sometimes just walk right out into the street without looking, but I know the areas where this is most common and I'm extra careful.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

bobbbobbobb said:


> These days, people are issuing replies in discussion threads that have nothing at all to do with the subject of the discussion.


Have you anything useful and/or intelligent to say? It might help.



NauticalWheeler said:


> What's crazy is Donald Trump will lose reelection because Texas will go for Biden.


And your evidence for this is...


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Have you anything useful and/or intelligent to say? It might help.
> 
> 
> And your evidence for this is...


Read


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

bobbbobbobb said:


> Read


Please do so.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Please do so.


I refuse to play your silly game. Respond to what I've written or rest your head.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

bobbbobbobb said:


> I refuse to play your silly game. Respond to what I've written or rest your head.


Had you been paying attention over the past few months, you'd know that Biden has become increasingly senile. You'd also understand that millions of people are waking up the fact that they've been lied to by the Democrats over guns. They've been forced to confront the clash of "Guns should only be in the hands of the police and military" and "You can't trust the police to not kill you", which is the warning that the NRA , JPFO, et al have been making for decades. Don't believe me? Look at all the complaints of "we can't get guns!". That is evidence that Trump will win. What's yours that he will lose?


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Had you been paying attention over the past few months, you'd know that Biden has become increasingly senile. You'd also understand that millions of people are waking up the fact that they've been lied to by the Democrats over guns. They've been forced to confront the clash of "Guns should only be in the hands of the police and military" and "You can't trust the police to not kill you", which is the warning that the NRA , JPFO, et al have been making for decades. Don't believe me? Look at all the complaints of "we can't get guns!". That is evidence that Trump will win. What's yours that he will lose?


This post has nothing to do with Trump or Biden or politics. You're fishing.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

bobbbobbobb said:


> This post has nothing to do with Trump or Biden or politics. You're fishing.


You should have thought of that before bringing up "Donald Trump will lose...".


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Was able to see the Seattle accident, and in slow motion graphic mode.... lady had her head detached from her shoulder. It flew about 50 feet. 
Barricades at 1 for pm is confusing, so at 1-2 am will be double confusing. People who drive at 1-2 am don’t have good reflexes.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fargle said:


> Have you anything useful and/or intelligent to say? It might help.


In the absence of either, funny will do.


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

They way things are going, Covid will kill them soon.

If they died, their relatives would have thanked you for killing them in a more human way.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Time for all of you guys to take your political discussion somewhere else! I have my own opinions, but I don't come to this section to read yours.


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

More people should restore their faded headlights and upgrade to brighter LED "bulbs". It's hard seeing at night for many reasons. Some even have dirty windshields. You have drunks driving at night more so than during the day because they didn't plan ahead and don't want to leave their car parked somewhere overnight to get towed. It's very dangerous to be walking or cycling at night without a flashlight or reflective clothing.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Sid hartha said:


> It was late night in downtown Sacramento area. there were no street lights at a 4-way stop sign intersection. I thought I was clear and was started to put the gas after stopping but my pas yelled out and immediately stopped. I was half a second from running over a couple that was crossing. The guy rightly jumped thinking I was going to hit him. My heart started to race. Thanked the pas and the ride ended without incident.
> I occasionally have PTSD kind of flashbacks and think about how my life would change if I hit the couple. Manslaughter- jail - guilt
> 
> Ever have such an experience?


Had a very similar situation but instead of hitting pedestrians, my pax yelled out "CAR!" as a newer Mustang blew right through the intersection!

40km/hr residential area - the Mustang was going at LEAST 80km+/hr. I stopped and went as I should - that Mustang was blatantly blowing through the intersection either drunk or racing.

Got a $5 tip for not having us killed.... I got the vid handy somewhere too...


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

hooj said:


> Had a very similar situation but instead of hitting pedestrians, my pax yelled out "CAR!" as a newer Mustang blew right through the intersection!
> 
> 40km/hr residential area - the Mustang was going at LEAST 80km+/hr. I stopped and went as I should - that Mustang was blatantly blowing through the intersection either drunk or racing.
> 
> Got a $5 tip for not having us killed.... I got the vid handy somewhere too...


I've had multiple instances of having to hit the brakes or swerve because of stupid shit going on in front of me. Never had to have a pax warn me about something though.

Even if it would completely be the other person's fault, I try my utmost to avoid any collisions. As a result the only accident I've been in in over ten years (since I was a teenager) was in 2018 when I was rear-ended by a 16 year old not paying attention at 45mph.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I've had multiple instances of having to hit the brakes or swerve because of stupid shit going on in front of me. Never had to have a pax warn me about something though.
> 
> Even if it would completely be the other person's fault, I try my utmost to avoid any collisions. As a result the only accident I've been in in over ten years (since I was a teenager) was in 2018 when I was rear-ended by a 16 year old not paying attention at 45mph.


I looked both ways. I remember double checking and seeing how far away she/he was - approaching a four way &#128721; intersection. When I heard the pax raised voice my mind just did auto-stop.

I did not expect that car, that far, to make it to the intersection - let alone go right through it. It was nuts.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

hooj said:


> I looked both ways. I remember double checking and seeing how far away she/he was - approaching a four way &#128721; intersection. When I heard the pax raised voice my mind just did auto-stop.
> 
> I did not expect that car, that far, to make it to the intersection - let alone go right through it. It was nuts.


I'm just so used to people running stop signs downtown (especially at night) that I'm always ready to hit the brakes any second.

It does feel really nice when pax are appreciative of quick reflexes and tip accordingly. &#128513;


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In the absence of either, funny will do.


I don't think we even have that.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades.

drive with your high beams in any area where people are idiots in large numbers. Those motherfks wil stop playing Tetris and pay attention when you hit them with the high beams or your heathen god Darwin will take over.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Two white women participating in Black Lives Matter and antifa protests were sent to the hospital early Saturday morning when a black driver struck the two with his car, killing one. (Let that sink in awhile)

The "Defund the Police" protesters immediately call &#8230; POLICE.

Haven't seen the story on Main Stream Media.
Imagine had it been a white man driving into 2 black protesters, it would be top story for weeks.

Anyway, here is the Graphic Video.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

“I almost kill 2 pedistrians”... you may not have killed the pedestrians, but you sure killed the proper spelling of the word... :roflmao: -o:


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Sid hartha said:


> It was late night in downtown Sacramento area. there were no street lights at a 4-way stop sign intersection. I thought I was clear and was started to put the gas after stopping but my pas yelled out and immediately stopped. I was half a second from running over a couple that was crossing. The guy rightly jumped thinking I was going to hit him. My heart started to race. Thanked the pas and the ride ended without incident.
> I occasionally have PTSD kind of flashbacks and think about how my life would change if I hit the couple. Manslaughter- jail - guilt
> 
> Ever have such an experience?


Unless you leave the scene or backup and run over them again, all you will get is a ticket. They don't arrest you accidently running over pax.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Unless you leave the scene or backup and run over them again, all you will get is a ticket. They don't arrest you accidently running over pax.


Personally the distress of being in jail would be nothing compared to the guilt. I guess jail sentences exist mainly for the rare psychopath who would run people over for fun if it wasn't a possibility.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Two white women participating in Black Lives Matter and antifa protests were sent to the hospital early Saturday morning when a black driver struck the two with his car, killing one. (Let that sink in awhile)
> 
> The "Defund the Police" protesters immediately call &#8230; POLICE.


There is definitely a legitimate role for police. Because there will always be a few violent criminals. When a guy sticks a gun in the face of a bank teller, you need a response by trained law enforcement personnel.

But there's a legitimate need to review what policing should be like. They don't very often need armored personnel carriers. And they don't very often need to do "no knock" forced entry into people's homes.

Much of this is left over from the "War on Drugs" that Reagan started. For anyone keeping track, the drugs won.

I would be interested in your source that says that the driver of the vehicle was black. Since that's not being reported widely, it's either:

a.) being widely suppressed
or
b.) complete BS


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I would be interested in your source that says that the driver of the vehicle was black. Since that's not being reported widely, it's either:
> 
> a.) being widely suppressed
> or
> b.) complete BS


The answer is 'a'

Dawit Kelete


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Sid hartha said:


> It was late night in downtown Sacramento area. there were no street lights at a 4-way stop sign intersection. Manslaughter- jail - guilt


If you're not impaired, and you stop; charges are never brought.

It's drunk drivers and fleeing drivers that are in big trouble.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Two white women participating in Black Lives Matter and antifa protests were sent to the hospital early Saturday morning when a black driver struck the two with his car, killing one. (Let that sink in awhile)
> 
> The "Defund the Police" protesters immediately call &#8230; POLICE.
> 
> ...


Interesting that you haven't seen the story on "Main Stream Media". NYTimes and Washington Post have done a bunch of stories. Fox News has done exactly one story.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

circuitsports said:


> Close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades.
> 
> drive with your high beams in any area where people are idiots in large numbers. Those motherfks wil stop playing Tetris and pay attention when you hit them with the high beams or your heathen god Darwin will take over.


Close definitely doesn't count as far as the pull-out method is concerned


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Df is a pedistrian? Did you mean pedestrian?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I've had multiple instances of having to hit the brakes or swerve because of stupid shit going on in front of me. Never had to have a pax warn me about something though.


Exactly. That was my first thought.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Sid hartha said:


> It was late night in downtown Sacramento area. there were no street lights at a 4-way stop sign intersection. I thought I was clear and was started to put the gas after stopping but my pas yelled out and immediately stopped. I was half a second from running over a couple that was crossing. The guy rightly jumped thinking I was going to hit him. My heart started to race. Thanked the pas and the ride ended without incident.
> I occasionally have PTSD kind of flashbacks and think about how my life would change if I hit the couple. Manslaughter- jail - guilt
> 
> Ever have such an experience?


No


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> The answer is 'a'
> 
> Dawit Kelete


... And your source is what???

I'm still waiting for your answer.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> ... And your source is what???
> 
> I'm still waiting for your answer.


LOL
My source of what?....that the killer driver Dawit Kelete is black?
Google the name and see for yourself. Many sources available. You are an adult (presumably).
Here is the discussion about it, if you dare read it.

You thought you had me in a "Gotcha!" moment, hoping it wasn't true. LOL
STILL trying so hard to be my enemy ever since I hurt your feelings MONTHS ago. Sad.


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

When I drink and drive, I am more aware of my surroundings. Start drinking and drive like an owl at night!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Sid hartha said:


> It was late night in downtown Sacramento area. there were no street lights at a 4-way stop sign intersection. I thought I was clear and was started to put the gas after stopping but my pas yelled out and immediately stopped. I was half a second from running over a couple that was crossing. The guy rightly jumped thinking I was going to hit him. My heart started to race. Thanked the pas and the ride ended without incident.
> I occasionally have PTSD kind of flashbacks and think about how my life would change if I hit the couple. Manslaughter- jail - guilt
> 
> Ever have such an experience?


Yes. I was looking to my right and three people were walking toward the front of my car from the left. One of the girls acted like she was going to kick my car, but didn't, and one of the guys walked into the side of my car as if he couldn't stop his momentum. It was all quite stupid.



Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL
> My source of what?....that the killer driver Dawit Kelete is black?
> Google the name and see for yourself. Many sources available. You are an adult (presumably).
> Here is the discussion about it, if you dare read it.
> ...


According to this link he is black.

https://mailtribune.com/news/happening-now/12-million-bail-for-driver-that-hit-2-seattle-protesters


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You thought you had me in a "Gotcha!"


Sorry, Bubba. I don't need gotchas.

Your friend in the White House opens his mouth daily. He's a compulsive liar. Even when the facts are in his favor, he still makes shit up.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Sorry, Bubba. I don't need gotchas.
> 
> Your friend in the White House opens his mouth daily. He's a compulsive liar. Even when the facts are in his favor, he still makes shit up.


Um...who's Bubba?
You mean Bubba Wallace? The Nascar driver who "Smolletted" the country?
You're right, President Trump is right on this one and the facts are in his favor.

Cool random shout-out to Trump though, but he's not a friend, as far as I know. 
Where'd that come from? LOL
What happened to you Christine?
I'm concerned of your spiraling decline into the abyss.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> President Trump is right on this one and the facts are in his favor.


Seems statistically unlikely. He lies about everything else. Why expect him to be truthful now?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Seems statistically unlikely. He lies about everything else. Why expect him to be truthful now?


Who are you reading who tells you these things?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Closes I have come to hitting a person is the jack wagon that took off running out of a store entrance and ran right into the street in front of me. Locked them up as he looked like a deer in the head lights. My bumper may have come in contact with his leg. My reward for not running him over, him pounding a small dent into my hood with his fist.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Who are you reading who tells you these things?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Had that happen at a stop sign on a completely dark road, after exiting the highway. I went straight and hear a "wow, wow" and see a guy behind me stumbling. Looked at me with hands up like what the heck. He had a maintenance truck parked on the side of the road so guess he was with an electric company.

Come on guy! Get off the road and at least have a light showing. It's super dark and there are cars around. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> View attachment 483457


Source?


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

My experience as well as my gut feelings tells me that most accidents are usually the result of two parties making a mistake simultaneously while running into each other.

Its rarely only one party that is at fault.

Just two examples:

1. Pedestrian isn't looking while crossing the sidewalk. And delivery driver is in a rush and his or her mind isn't clear and is distracted thinking about other things.

2. Idiot jerk is changing lanes WHILE speeding and a person that is toggling the music on their smartphone mounted on the vent doesn't maintain their lane. The end result is the distracted driver hits the speeder and the speeder spins out of control causing a multi vehicle wreck backing up traffic for miles and miles

Bullshit like that.

Its rarely ever 1 persons fault. Because if the victim was paying attention and driving defensive, he/she would have dodged the careless person making a mistake.

Freak accidents are when no ones at fault. You can't avoid getting hit by lightning sometimes. Ex: You hear lightning and thunder outside and you decide to stay home. Then a bolt of lightning strikes you dead while youre snoozing in your bedroom. Not your fault.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

nurburgringsf said:


> Ex: You hear lightning and thunder outside and you decide to stay home. Then a bolt of lightning strikes you dead while youre snoozing in your bedroom.


I was surfing the internet over dial-up one night in 1998 when the house got hit by lightning and my computer's modem got fried.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Sid hartha said:


> It was late night in downtown Sacramento area. there were no street lights at a 4-way stop sign intersection. I thought I was clear and was started to put the gas after stopping but my pas yelled out and immediately stopped. I was half a second from running over a couple that was crossing. The guy rightly jumped thinking I was going to hit him. My heart started to race. Thanked the pas and the ride ended without incident.
> I occasionally have PTSD kind of flashbacks and think about how my life would change if I hit the couple. Manslaughter- jail - guilt
> 
> Ever have such an experience?
> ...





Cvillegordo said:


> When I worked the road as a police officer, I was often in congested areas, sometimes going fast to a call, and pedestrian accidents were my worst nightmare. Thankfully I never hit one, but I had some really close calls.


Good call leaving the police force to make big bucks as a rideshare driver.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Source?


Do you seriously believe that all of those items are made up?

Do you not believe that he promised to make Mexico pay for a border wall?

Do you not believe that he promised to show his tax returns?

If you want, I'll go find those two for you. I can probably find video of them on line.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Do you seriously believe that all of those items are made up?
> 
> Do you not believe that he promised to make Mexico pay for a border wall?
> 
> ...


You guys are not improving. You have got Donald Duck and now Mickey Mouse wants a piece of the action.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> You have got Donald Duck and now Mickey Mouse wants a piece of the action.


Well... I'm not a big fan of Joe Biden, but I don't believe he'd say all that stuff.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Well... I'm not a big fan of Joe Biden, but I don't believe he'd say all that stuff.


And I forgot to add; the poster boy for dementia. USA all the way!


----------



## Lvd2020 (Apr 9, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> No, because I watch where I'm driving. I have had a couple close calls driving downtown or near the college where people sometimes just walk right out into the street without looking, but I know the areas where this is most common and I'm extra careful.


Yeah driving on the Vegas strip is the same. Ppl will just run out in front of you like it's nothing. I'm much more concerned with somebody jumping out in front of the car than I am getting into a wreck with another vehicle. Cars you can see and are predictable, drunk tourist not so much.



hpdriver said:


> When I drink and drive, I am more aware of my surroundings. Start drinking and drive like an owl at night!


Lol Pretty sure Uber/Lyft frown upon owls


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

One time, I was pulling out of my dead end street, at the stop sign, and the road I was pulling onto is a major road, so there are rarely, if ever, pedestrians. There was a man and a little boy taking a jog from the gym that was half a block away. The boy was further up from the man, so I saw the man, I never saw the little boy, he was shorter than my hood!! Thank goodness I didn't hit the kid, but I tried to tell the gym not to let the people run on that busy af road and they thought I was crazy. SMH!!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Acheese11 said:


> One time, I was pulling out of my dead end street, at the stop sign, and the road I was pulling onto is a major road, so there are rarely, if ever, pedestrians. There was a man and a little boy taking a jog from the gym that was half a block away. The boy was further up from the man, so I saw the man, I never saw the little boy, he was shorter than my hood!! Thank goodness I didn't hit the kid, but I tried to tell the gym not to let the people run on that busy af road and they thought I was crazy. SMH!!!


There is a gym on the road where I work, it is an industrial area and a dead end road. They gym has groups of people run the road, and they want them to run to the other side of the cross road instead of just stopping 20-25 feet earlier at the stop sign. This is a strange intersection where 2 roads Y in together and are just 20 feet from a 4 lane highway. People coming off the highway have no stop sign and people coming up the other part of the Y don't have a stop sign until they get to the highway. 3 people got hit in the first week. The gym did not care, finally the sheriff department had to step in to get them to stop having people run in the road.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Do you seriously believe that all of those items are made up?
> 
> Do you not believe that he promised to make Mexico pay for a border wall?
> 
> ...


There are some that are true. Some that are not. I want to know from whence you got those quotes. Anyone can come up with a picture of quotes saying whatever they like.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Good call leaving the police force to make big bucks as a rideshare driver.


Well, since I'm double dipping pensions AND Ubering, it's working out OK.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fargle said:


> There are some that are true. Some that are not. I want to know from whence you got those quotes. Anyone can come up with a picture of quotes saying whatever they like.


So in other words, it's okay if he lies part of the time. Got it.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> So in other words, it's okay if he lies part of the time. Got it.


No. It means that those quotes have no context and no source. If you can show me where and when he said those things along with context, then fine. Otherwise, it's just a game of let's pretend.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fargle said:


> No. It means that those quotes have no context and no source. If you can show me where and when he said those things along with context, then fine. Otherwise, it's just a game of let's pretend.


Seriously? So I'm supposed to go do some legwork to satisfy you on this one?

Lemme see if I have this right. The context of his saying he'll provide his tax returns if he got elected. During the 2016 election. Yeah, no. I don't think so, Bubba.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Seriously? So I'm supposed to go do some legwork to satisfy you on this one?
> 
> Lemme see if I have this right. The context of his saying he'll provide his tax returns if he got elected. During the 2016 election. Yeah, no. I don't think so, Bubba.


That's right. When you make a claim, it's on you to prove it. That's the way it has always been for honestly proving assertions. I'm not going to do your homework for you.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fargle said:


> When you make a claim, it's on you to prove it.


Yeah sure.

That's like saying that a person has to prove that the sun rises in the East.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah sure.
> 
> That's like saying that a person has to prove that the sun rises in the East.


How nice of you to demonstrate the Paper Tiger. Suppose I were to tell you that there's a teapot too small to be seen by telescope orbiting the sun somewhere between Earth and Mars. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Prove me wrong.


I don't have to prove anything to you.

I do, on the other hand, note that the New York Times has documented well over 10,000 (!) lies that the President has told in public since taking office in 2017.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't have to prove anything to you.


Ah, so you DO understand the concept of having to prove your assertion. I take it you just don't care.



Christinebitg said:


> I do, on the other hand, note that the New York Times has documented well over 10,000 (!) lies that the President has told in public since taking office in 2017.


Since you're unwilling to lay out your proof of this, I'll just discard it as something you pulled out of your nether regions. By the way, the New York Times is not really honest when it comes to quoting people the editorial staff doesn't like.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fargle said:


> By the way, the New York Times is not really honest when it comes to quoting people the editorial staff doesn't like.


Yeah sure. The New York Times is biased, I agree. So let's suppose that only half of those times are ones in which Trump lied.

No, I'll go even farther for you. Suppose that only 1/4 of those are ones in which Trump actually lied and wasn't taken out of context.

That's still multiple times per day. The guy is a compulsive, pathological liar.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah sure. The New York Times is biased, I agree. So let's suppose that only half of those times are ones in which Trump lied.
> 
> No, I'll go even farther for you. Suppose that only 1/4 of those are ones in which Trump actually lied and wasn't taken out of context.
> 
> That's still multiple times per day. The guy is a compulsive, pathological liar.


Since you're not willing to show any proof that what you're saying is true, what's your point?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Since you're not willing to show any proof that what you're saying is true, what's your point?


I don't have to prove the obvious. The sun rises in the East.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't have to prove the obvious. The sun rises in the East.


Yes... Good demonstration of the Straw Man.


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Lol just read all of the responses. 

Yes I was driving on the right side of the road. The couple was crossing from the left. They were dressed in dark clothes in a 4 way intersection with no street lights. I was about 10 hours in, reflexes down and should have stopped but the pressure to keep earning pushed me to keep driving. I also put my phone on the left side rather than in the middle of the windshield which in hindsight partially blocked my view. 

I am out of rideshare with a '9-5'. During my 8 months of fulltime rideshare, I've seen happen in front of me 2 accidents that i wasn't involved in where one young kid died and the almost pedestrian runover. Drive defensively and good luck.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> There is a gym on the road where I work, it is an industrial area and a dead end road. They gym has groups of people run the road, and they want them to run to the other side of the cross road instead of just stopping 20-25 feet earlier at the stop sign. This is a strange intersection where 2 roads Y in together and are just 20 feet from a 4 lane highway. People coming off the highway have no stop sign and people coming up the other part of the Y don't have a stop sign until they get to the highway. 3 people got hit in the first week. The gym did not care, finally the sheriff department had to step in to get them to stop having people run in the road.


"Almost" only counts in horseshoes and brain surgery.

I once caught myself thinking back to all the times I nearly died on a motorcycle and driving my car like a lunatic when I was younger. Then I thought, meh... nothing happened. I'm still here.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Then I thought, meh... nothing happened.


It would be lovely if you could manage to learn from your mistakes.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> It would be lovely if you could manage to learn from your mistakes.


*Reading comprehension. I see no evidence that I have not. The fact that there is no point in crying over spilt milk or dwelling on it does _not_ mean that more care cannot be taken in future to not spill milk. The clue that I now do this is that I said that I drove carelessly _when I was younger._


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> *Reading comprehension. I see no evidence that I have not. The fact that there is no point in crying over spilt milk or dwelling on it does _not_ mean that more care cannot be taken in future to not spill milk. The clue that I now do this is that I said that I drove carelessly _when I was younger._


So let's see... Nothing happened, so you don't much give a sh!t.

Nope, no learning took place, apparently.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I was following the UBER nav instructions while a passenger was talking to me, and it had me turn right down a one way street in teh opposite direction of traffic (head on). So it was similar and if I had been looking at street sign posts instead of talking and trusting the GPS directions programmed by the trusty UBER I.T. team I could have avoided that little incident. However it was still fine. Just have to be alert like an eagle hunting house cats on patios you know.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> So let's see... Nothing happened, so you don't much give a sh!t.
> 
> Nope, no learning took place, apparently.


Non sequitur. Again, the refusal to cry over split milk does not preclude behavioural change.


----------

